# My 1st time, sorry if it's not good!



## scorpion_king (May 9, 2007)

i never used photoshop before maybe somebody here can help me get better this is what i made in 10 minutes


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

eh don't worry about it. Looks like you put an effect on each person and left it at that. Look around the net for some tutorials, but I recommend going to some nice looking sites where you can see the design and put that into your sigs.

No use knowing everythin about photoshop if you can't put it all together properly.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

not bad for ur first time
just go to GameRenders - Your Source For Free Gaming Renders
and look at tuts


----------



## scorpion_king (May 9, 2007)

thanks guys lookin forward to using those tutorials


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Not bad... I do not even attempt to do things like that.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Never have a plain white back ground. Looks good for a first.


----------

